# هل اذا نطق المسيحي الشهادتين مكرها يعني انه صار مسلما?!!



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

سلام و نعمة 

مسيحي اجبر على نطق الشهادتين فهل بهذا صار مسلما ويجب ان يعتمد مرة اخرى (لان الدخول الاسلام = نطق الشهادتين)

ام ان لا شيء عليه لانه نطقهما مكرها

ارجو الافادة
 وشكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

*"لان من ينكرني امام الناس ...انكره انا ايضا امام ابي الذى في السموات"*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*مش كلمتين اللى يحكموا على حياة بنى ادم خصوصا لو كان له علاقه مع الله

فالانسان ضعيف بطبعه وممكن فى اى وقت يخاف ويقولهم تحت اى ضغط (بس هتفرق بين شخص والتانى)

المهم الايمان الداخلى وأكيد الله ليس بهذه الحرفيه ليحكم على انسان بسبب خوف وقتى او جملتين لا قيمه لهم *​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *"لان من ينكرني امام الناس ...انكره انا ايضا امام ابي الذى في السموات"*​


 
يعني صار مسلما مع انه نطقهما مجبر ?!!!!ومن دون ان يكون مؤمنا بهما?!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

> مسيحي اجبر على نطق الشهادتين فهل بهذا صار مسلما ويجب ان يعتمد مرة اخرى (لان الدخول الاسلام = نطق الشهادتين)


سؤالك مركب ، نطق الشهادتين اسلاميا يعتبر دخول في الإسلام ومسيحيا يعتبر خطية إنكار ( كما فعلها بطرس الرسول ) وبالتالي هناك فرض من اثنين :

1. إما ان يموت على هذا الحال فلا يعد مسيحيا امام الرب لان " من ينكرنى امام الناس انكره امام ابى الذى فى السموات "
2. ان يتوب ويرجع لحض المسيح مرة اخرى وفي هذه لا يعاد عماده كما قال المسيح لبطرس " ارغ غنمي " وعاده لسلطته الرسولة مرة اخرى





> ام ان لا شيء عليه لانه نطقهما مكرها



عليه خطية ثم لو استمر عليه فقدان المسيحيية


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

الاجابات اربكتني ارجوكم ببساطة هل يجب ان يعتمد مرة اخرى او لا 
علما انه كان مجبراااااااااا


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

> الاجابات اربكتني ارجوكم ببساطة هل يجب ان يعتمد مرة اخرى او لا



لن يعمد مرة اخرى في اي حال ، سواء عاد ام لم يعد ، العماد لا يعاد.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

لو عاد فهو مسيحي طبيعي ولن يعمد في نفس الوقت ، ما غير الواضح في هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*الاجابه اختي لانك من خلفيه اسلاميه زيي انه ارتكب اثم و معصيه و لازم يرجع للمسيح تاني انما معموديته لا تعاد لانها مره واحده فقط...*

*الاجابه واضحه و لو اني شايفه انه الاكراه بيخلي النفس تضعف اوي...*

*سلام*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

> *ماذا سيحدث لو نطقت "الشهادتين"؟ هل ستخسر مسيحك؟ هل ستخسر إيمانك؟ هل ستتحول من مسيحي الى مسلم لانك نطقت كم كلمة؟
> 
> حياة الإنسان غالية امام الإنسان و امام الله و لا أعتقد ان الله سيرضى  تقدمة روح تجاه التمسك بعدم نطق كم كلمة لا معنى لها الا الخروج من  المأزق..
> *
> ​




*دى اجابه سابقه لروك على نفس الموضوع*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

هل الأخت متنصرة يا تروث مثلك ام مسيحيية المولد ؟ لاني ظننت انها مسيحية المولد فإختصرت الإجابة بإعتبار انها معروفة للمسيحي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل الأخت متنصرة يا تروث مثلك ام مسيحيية المولد ؟ لاني ظننت انها مسيحية المولد فإختصرت الإجابة بإعتبار انها معروفة للمسيحي


 
*لا اعتقد ان الاخت متنصره منتصره زيي برضه*

*سلام*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لو عاد فهو مسيحي طبيعي ولن يعمد في نفس الوقت ، ما غير الواضح في هذا الكلام ؟


 
لا تغضب مني هكذا مولكا
 شكرا ليك فهمت الان


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

> لا تغضب مني هكذا مولكا



اختي العزيزة ، انا لم اغضب ابدا ، فعندما قلت " *ما غير الواضح في هذا الكلام ؟* " كنت اريد ان اعرف ما هو موطن الغموض في كلامي ولم اقصد التعصب ابدا ، اسف لو وصل لك اي شعور لم اقصده


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

مسيحيية المولد ؟ لاني ظننت انها مسيحية المولد فإختصرت الإجابة بإعتبار انها معروفة للمسيحي
[/QUOTE]

هل نسيتني بسرعة هكذا مولكا?!!
هل نسيت انك اول من هناني بدخولي المسيحية لما انضممت للمنتدى?!!!:new2:
لم اكن اعرف ان الناس ينسونني بسرعة هههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2011)

> هل نسيتني بسرعة هكذا مولكا?!!
> هل نسيت انك اول من هناني بدخولي المسيحية لما انضممت للمنتدى?!!!:new2:
> لم اكن اعرف ان الناس ينسونني بسرعة هههههههههه




صراحة اعتذر عن النسيان ولكن لاني غير متواجد في المنتدى هذه الأيام وكثير التنقل وتتغير الأحداث كثيرا جدا هذه الأيام ومعرفتي بالكثير جدا من دخلوا المسيحيية وتعمدوا او خائفين من حد الرده وخلافه ، فصرت لا اتذكر الأسماء ، انا اسف على نسياني واسف مرة اخرى ان كان تم فهم كلامي انه مضايقة ، اسف


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> صراحة اعتذر عن النسيان ولكن لاني غير متواجد في المنتدى هذه الأيام وكثير التنقل وتتغير الأحداث كثيرا جدا هذه الأيام ومعرفتي بالكثير جدا من دخلوا المسيحيية وتعمدوا او خائفين من حد الرده وخلافه ، فصرت لا اتذكر الأسماء ، انا اسف على نسياني واسف مرة اخرى ان كان تم فهم كلامي انه مضايقة ، اسف


 
ما في داعي للاسف مولكا
شكرا ليك ع المساعدة


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

*يا انجيلا كما قالوا اخوتي هو هكذا اخطا في انه انكر مسيحه
لكن ربنا حنين كما قال مولكا عندما سامح بطرس 
فالله يعلم اننا جميعا ضعفاء و يسامحنا علي اخطائنا و لكن بشرط توبتنا كما سامح الاب الابن الضال رغم كل خطئه و لكن الاهم توبته و قال ابني كان ميت فعاش لانه كان مائت في خطيته و لكن لمجرد رجوعه عنها و توبته اصبح حي في التوبة و بالمسيح
يعني المفروض الاخ ده يرجع و يتوب عن خطئه و اكيد ربنا حيسامحه 
اما المعمودية فهي تتم مرة واحدة للانسان و لا تعاد لاي سبب كان
ارجو ان اكون افدتك*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2011)

*انجى حبيبتى المسيحية ليست كلام ,المسيحية هى الايمان فى القلب 
الرب لايهتم بكلمتين قولتيهم او مش قولتيهم 
هما بالنسبالهم لازم تقولى كلمتين ,لكن احنا الرب بيهتم بحالة القلب عل القلب معاه ولا انكره ؟
حبيبتى انجيلا فيه ناس مسلمين كتير مؤمنين بالرب يسوع لكن متخفين وعايشين وسط اهلهم كمسلمين وممكن يصلوا ويصوموا كمان كمسلمين هل كده هما فقدوا ايمانهم ؟هل فقدوا المسيج ؟
اكيد لا لان المسيح فى القلب وهى بتبقى ظروفهم كده وبعدين الرب بيدبرها 

*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انجى حبيبتى المسيحية ليست كلام ,المسيحية هى الايمان فى القلب *
> *الرب لايهتم بكلمتين قولتيهم او مش قولتيهم *
> *هما بالنسبالهم لازم تقولى كلمتين ,لكن احنا الرب بيهتم بحالة القلب عل القلب معاه ولا انكره ؟*
> *حبيبتى انجيلا فيه ناس مسلمين كتير مؤمنين بالرب يسوع لكن متخفين وعايشين وسط اهلهم كمسلمين وممكن يصلوا ويصوموا كمان كمسلمين هل كده هما فقدوا ايمانهم ؟هل فقدوا المسيج ؟*
> *اكيد لا لان المسيح فى القلب وهى بتبقى ظروفهم كده وبعدين الرب بيدبرها *


 
شكرا يا قمر بس مش انا لنطقت الشهادتين, انا سالت بس عشان الموقف ده ممكن يتحط فيه اي مسيحي خاصة اذا كان متنصر عشان كده كنت عايزه اعرف الحكم مسبقا. وبس

مش انا لتعمل الفضيحة ده ههههههههه

شكرا ليكي ولكل من رد علي ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 أبريل 2011)

من وجهة النظر الإسلامية ، يعتبر مسلماً بالرغم من إجباره وإرهابه
مثلما حدث مع إبى سفيان ، فقد وضع صلعم السيف على رقبته وقال له أن يقلها ، فقال الجزء الأول ورفض أن يشهد لصلعم  ، فضغط بحد السيف على رقبته ، فإستسلم وقالها ، فرفع السيف عنه وإعتبروه مسلماً

+++++++

وبالنسبة للمسيحية يُعتبر منكراً للمسيح

فإن تاب ورجع ، تقبله الكنيسة بدون عماد جديد ، لأن المعودية لا تتكرر ، ما دامت الأولى كانت صحيحة وليست من هراطقة ولا كان فيها أى خطأ (مثلما كرر بولس الرسول معمودية أهل فيلبى لأنها لم تكن بإسم المسيح)
ولكن يتم وضع قانون توبة له ، قبل السماح له بالعودة للتناول ، لضمان صدق توبته ولمنعه من التخاذل مرة أخرى


----------



## Critic (6 أبريل 2011)

> انا سالت بس عشان الموقف ده ممكن يتحط فيه اي مسيحي خاصة اذا كان متنصر عشان كده كنت عايزه اعرف الحكم مسبقا. وبس


*لو حد زنقك فى موقف شبيه اتصرفى زى ما عمل سيد القمنى لما طلبه منه يقول الشهادتين على الهوا*
*قال انتو مالكوا الايمان ده حاجة بينى و بين ربنا ميخصكوش*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 أبريل 2011)

سيد القمنى يتكلم بالحق والعدل
ولكن هذا اللادين لا فيه لا حق ولا عدل
بل فيه لاحياء ، أى فجور

نطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح أن يثبتنا فى إيمانه للنفس الأخير ولا يسمح بدخولنا فى مثل هذا الموقف ، بل يبعد عنا قوات الظلمة والإظلام

فلنصرخ له دائماً مع بطرس عندما كاد يغرق : يارب نجينى

ولنصلى مع داود النبى : إرحمنى يارب فإنى ضعيف


----------



## bilseka (6 أبريل 2011)

اعتقد ان من غير المنطقي ان يكون قد اصبح مسلم من نقطق الشهادتين

ولكن من جهة اخرى اعتقد ان جميع القديسين والشهداء لم يتساهلوا مع هذا المبدء وهو التبخير للاصنام او السجود امامهم وتمسكوا بمسيحهم الى المنتهى حتى انهم قدموا حياتهم فداء عن ذلك


----------



## Scofield (6 أبريل 2011)

الموت احسن من نطق اسم الكلب ده على لسان المؤمنين
قال محمد قال


----------



## MAJI (6 أبريل 2011)

المسيحي اساسا لايؤمن بالاسلام ولا بالشهادتين فان رددها بلا ايمان بها فتكون مجرد كلام وهذاالكلام  لايمحو المعمودية
وتقريبا اكثر العابرين من الاسلام الى المسيحية مجبرون بسبب حد الردة ان يعيشوا حياة الازدواجية بين الاثنين حتى يتحرروا كليا من الاسلام وهي المرحلة الانتقالية لكن الخطأ ان لا يسعون للتحرر ويظلون في حياة الازدواجية.


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

MAJI قال:


> لكن الخطأ ان لا يسعون للتحرر ويظلون في حياة الازدواجية.


 
كيف هنتحرر?!!!
 واحد بيعيش في مدينة كلها مسلمين فاذا اراد التحرر يكون كمن يرمي نفسه لنار 

ربنا يفرجها وكله في سبيل ربنا يسوع 
شكرا ليكم ع الردود المشجعة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أبريل 2011)

قل امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2011)

*صيرورته مسلما من عدمها ليست هي الشئ المهم هنا..*


*فالشيطان لا يستطيع ان يخطف نفسا عنوة من الله ابدا ..*


*بل بارادة الانسان و اختياره تسير نفسه نحو هلاكها او خلاصها ..*


*ولا احد يستطيع ان يجبر انسانا علي اختيار الهلاك او علي الخلاص الا ضعفات نفسه.*



*فالمهم في حال اضطرار مسيحي للنطق بالشهادتين تحت اكراه ليس انه صار مسلما ام لا ..*


*بل المهم هنا هو انكار هذا المسيحي للمسيح وهذا وحده هو المهم والاهم ...*


*لانه بانكاره للمسيح لم يعد لا مسيحيا ولا حتي مسلما ..*


*بل صار فقط عبدا لابليس الذي اذله في تجربته...*


*فصار يسجد له و يخاف منه.. و يرتعب مما قد يفعله بجسده*



*و من ينكر المسيح امام الناس .. ينكره المسيح امام ابيه الذي في السموات *

​


----------



## MAJI (6 أبريل 2011)

كيف هنتحرر?!!!
واحد بيعيش في مدينة كلها مسلمين فاذا اراد التحرر يكون كمن يرمي نفسه لنار 

ربنا يفرجها وكله في سبيل ربنا يسوع 
شكرا ليكم ع الردود المشجعة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
نعم انجيلا والرب يعرف ما في القلوب ووجودنا بين المسلمين هو الصليب الذي نحمله من اجل اسمه 
والخطأ الذي قصدته هو السعي بالممكن طبعا 
 بالتالي فالحياة المزدوجة تتعب صاحبها كثيرا وان كان لابد منها فلتكن مشيئة الرب
الرب مع كل عابر حائر


----------



## fredyyy (6 أبريل 2011)

*الشهادتين كذبتين *

*كيف تشهد على ما لم ترى *


*الكلام بالكره لا يُغيِّر إيمان القلب *

*لكن إيمان القلب بالمسيح ... يغيِّر الحياة *

*ويسكن الروح القدس في قلب المؤمن ولا يخرج منه ثانية ً *

*إبن الملك سيظل ملك ........... حتى لو ألبسوه ملابس العامة *

*الرب يُخرج ... نفس الصديق ... من الضيق ... ويُوجد له الطريق *

*الرب صالح ... ولن يقف مكتوف الأيدي وقت التجربة *


----------



## antonius (7 أبريل 2011)

عزيزتي العماد يتم مرة واحدة وبس. 
حتى المرتد العائد الى الايمان لا يعمّذ! 
..
بعدين نحن لا نعترف بشيء اسمه الاسلام اساساً! يعني مفيش حاجة اسمها انك "دخلتي الاسلام"!!! المُسمّى الصحيح يبقى, ارتكب البشر خطيّة!
هل لو اكرهوكي على نطق الشهادتين وعدم قولهما سيؤدي لأذيتكي هو خطية؟ نعم, ولكن لنتذكر, بطرس, صخرة المسيح, انكره ثلاث مرات في يوم واحد!!! ثلاث مرات! فالرب مسامح للتائب! 
و بالتاكيد نحن اكثرها مسيحيين منذ الولادة لم نمر بهكذا ظروف صعبة فاكثرنا يجهل المواقف والظروف التي قد يمر بها العابر. ولكني بالتأكيد ساقول, لا تضعي نفسكي في هكذا موقف, او تجنّبي هذه المواقف قدر الامكان..
او قولي لا اله الا الله محمد ليس رسول الله...كما افعل انا  
واصبري..والحرية تاتي من الله في المسيح بالروح القدس في الوقت المناسب.


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

antonius قال:


> لا تضعي نفسكي في هكذا موقف, او تجنّبي هذه المواقف قدر الامكان..
> او قولي لا اله الا الله محمد ليس رسول الله...كما افعل انا
> واصبري..والحرية تاتي من الله في المسيح بالروح القدس في الوقت المناسب.


 
انا اتجنبه فعلا لكن ماذا لو وضع احد في هذا الموقف?
انا اردت معرفة الحكم مسبقا فلو قدر الله ومررت من هذه المصيييبة اعرف حينها ماذا علي ان افعل 
هذا كل ما في الامر 

لكن اعجبتني كثيرا محمد ليس رسول الله ههههههههههههه
جميل جدا هههههههه

شكرا ليك


----------



## antonius (7 أبريل 2011)

> انا اتجنبه فعلا لكن ماذا لو وضع احد في هذا الموقف?


يمكنكي ان تغيري الموضوع لو كان هذا الشخص ليس ذو سلطة عليكي...
يعني لو صاحبتك او زميلة او فلان لا تعرفيه يقولك قوليها...ممكن صدهم وقول انهم ليسوا في محل لمحاكمتكي او اختبار ايمانكي! او تحويل الامر لمزحة بصورة ما!


> انا اردت معرفة الحكم مسبقا فلو قدر الله ومررت من هذه المصيييبة اعرف حينها ماذا علي ان افعل


ليس هناك احكام !!


> لكن اعجبتني كثيرا محمد ليس رسول الله ههههههههههههه


اه عادي..مرة سويتها في واحد بالاردن كان يحاول اسلمتي بالشارع ولا اعرفه! الرجل اتجن!! هههه كانت هتجيه جلطة! 
درس من السنة المطهرة:
بيقولك مرة يهودي دخل على محمد وقال له "السأم عليك" بدلا من السلام عليك..فرد عليه "وعليك" هههه...بس عيشة هجمت وقعدت تسبسب في اليهودي..هههه
القصة في البخاري ان صحت ذاكرتي


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

antonius قال:


> يمكنكي ان تغيري الموضوع لو كان هذا الشخص ليس ذو سلطة عليكي...
> يعني لو صاحبتك او زميلة او فلان لا تعرفيه يقولك قوليها...ممكن صدهم وقول انهم ليسوا في محل لمحاكمتكي او اختبار ايمانكي! او تحويل الامر لمزحة بصورة ما!


 اعرف لكن اذا كان احد والديك فسترتبك ولن تجد مخرجا خاصة اذا كنت قاصر وفوق ذلك فتاة
يعني مصيبة



antonius قال:


> ليس هناك احكام !!


 
تقريبا لم يصل قصدي
كل ما في الامر اني اردت معرفة ماذا يفعل هذا الشخص فختصرتها بكلمة "حكمه" وبس



antonius قال:


> اه عادي..مرة سويتها في واحد بالاردن كان يحاول اسلمتي بالشارع ولا اعرفه! الرجل اتجن!! هههه كانت هتجيه جلطة!
> درس من السنة المطهرة:
> بيقولك مرة يهودي دخل على محمد وقال له "السأم عليك" بدلا من السلام عليك..فرد عليه "وعليك" هههه...بس عيشة هجمت وقعدت تسبسب في اليهودي..هههه
> القصة في البخاري ان صحت ذاكرتي


 
ذاكرتك قوية بعرف القصة ده كويس ههههههههههههه
يتغنى بها المسلمون عن اخلاق النبي المزعوم هههههههه

فهمت الامر انطونيو شكرا ليك


----------



## antonius (7 أبريل 2011)

> اعرف لكن اذا كان احد والديك فسترتبك ولن تجد مخرجا خاصة اذا كنت قاصر وفوق ذلك فتاة
> يعني مصيبة



تحضري وتدربي لرد ليس فيه انكار للمسيح ولا فيه خطر عليكي. 
المخرج موجود دائماً..الرب يرتّبه لكي
فنحن نريد الافضل لكي...وانتي الاكثر دراية باهلكي وطبعهم وكيفية معاملتهم و مدى تدينهم! 
اُصلّي للرب ان تكوني سبب خلاصهم هم ايضاً..
ويا ريت لو تكتبي شهادتِك كاملة في قسم الشهادات يا انجيلا


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

بدات اخذ الدروس ههههههه
شكرا ليك انطونيو باذن الرب سيجري كل شيء على ما يرام
ربنا يخليك


----------



## Michael (7 أبريل 2011)

*من وجة نظر مسيحية لأ
من وجة نظر أسلامية نعم
*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2011)

*لا الة الا الله *
*المسيح هو ابن الله :94:*​


----------



## bwm36 (11 أبريل 2011)

في الإسلام لا إكراه في الدين أي لا يجب إكراه أحد على الإسلام و منه فهذا الشخص أصلا الذي نطق الشهادة كرها لا يعتبره الإسلام مسلما و لا يعتد به و لو نطق بالشهادة مليون مرة ، الشهادة ليست نطقا فقط بل إيمان
هذا هو الإسلام​


----------



## Scofield (11 أبريل 2011)

bwm36 قال:


> في الإسلام لا إكراه في الدين أي لا يجب إكراه أحد على الإسلام و منه فهذا الشخص أصلا الذي نطق الشهادة كرها لا يعتبره الإسلام مسلما و لا يعتد به و لو نطق بالشهادة مليون مرة ، الشهادة ليست نطقا فقط بل إيمان
> هذا هو الإسلام​




ده عند امه يا ادهم:gy0000:
الاخ جي يألفلنا أسلام جديد خيال علمى


----------



## mase7e1 (11 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا اله الا الله محمد ليس رسول الله
كثيرا ما تاتي هذه العبارة على بالي
طبعا انا كنت مسجل في المنتدى من زمان ثم بعد ذلك قررت عدم المشاركة الى ان اغير اسم الدخول لسبب معين وكل مرة  كنت اتكاسل ولكن هذه العبارة حفزتني وعملت هذا الاسم وساشارك من جديد بالمنتدى


----------



## MAJI (11 أبريل 2011)

[QUOTEً=bwm36;2734136]في الإسلام لا إكراه في الدين أي لا يجب إكراه أحد على الإسلام و منه فهذا الشخص أصلا الذي نطق الشهادة كرها لا يعتبره الإسلام مسلما و لا يعتد به و لو نطق بالشهادة مليون مرة ، الشهادة ليست نطقا فقط بل إيمان


هذا هو الإسلام​[/QUOTE]
اذا ً كل المسلمين اسلامهم باطل
لان اجدادهم دخلوه اكراها
ماعدا احفاد المستفيدين من النبوة
محمد وزوجاته والصحابة وقادة الجيش الاسلامي  فقط


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2011)

*ما دخل الموضوع بالمسلمين واجدادهم والخيال العلمي الأسلامي ....*
*الأخ المسلم اوضح فكرة الأكراه في الدين الأسلامي .. وهذا من حقه وعلينا احترام رده ... ولا داعي للدخول في مهاترات*​ 
*عامة أختنا السائلة علي حالك تم وضع الأجابة من منظور مسيحي ...*
*فالشهادتين تعتبر أنكار للرب يسوع وحتي وإن كانت تحت ضغط ..... *
*ولكن في حالة المنتصرين أو العابرين .. فمن وجهة نظري ارها لا تقدم ولا تؤخر في هذه الحالة ... *
*فالرب يسوع يعلم كل شئ ويسامح ويعفوا ويدرك ما أني فيه من ظروف ... وهو لن يقف لكي بالمرصاد يوم أن تنطقيها تحت أجبار أو ضغط *
*وسيحول عنك وجه ويعبر !*
*لا فالله محب ويسامح ويغفر ويكمل ما قد بدأه ....*
*فنحن ومن أختارنا نحن أبناء له قبل أن نولد بعد وكنا مجرد فكرة .... يسامحنا ويغفر لنا تعدياتنا وأنكارنا له ... بل وينتظر العودة له .*
*والأنكار ليس فقط بنطق الشهادتين بل بأي فعل أخر يهينه أو برفض عمله وخلاصه .*​ 
*وأخيراً ربنا معاكي .... وثقي أن من بدأ الطريق معكي لن يتركك في أوله أو منتصفه أو حتي أخره*​


----------



## bwm36 (11 أبريل 2011)

MAJI قال:


> [QUOTEً=bwm36;2734136]في الإسلام لا إكراه في الدين أي لا يجب إكراه أحد على الإسلام و منه فهذا الشخص أصلا الذي نطق الشهادة كرها لا يعتبره الإسلام مسلما و لا يعتد به و لو نطق بالشهادة مليون مرة ، الشهادة ليست نطقا فقط بل إيمان​
> 
> 
> هذا هو الإسلام​



اذا ً كل المسلمين اسلامهم باطل
لان اجدادهم دخلوه اكراها
ماعدا احفاد المستفيدين من النبوة
محمد وزوجاته والصحابة وقادة الجيش الاسلامي فقط[/QUOTE]

لا يا أستاذ فهيم كل المسلمين إسلامهم ليس بباطل لأنهم يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله و أم محمدا عبده و رسوله و أن عيسى رسول الله
أما الأجداد فلم يدخل أحد منهم كرها و أتحداك تأتيني بالأدلة بل كل من أسلم كان يقتنع بذلك
و لكن كان هناك منافقون يدعون الإسلام للإستفادة من إمتيازات و قد أنزل الله فيهم أيات تبين موقف الإسلام منهم


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2011)

*أستاذي المسلم ... هو حضرتك لم تقرأ التنبيه .....*​


> *ما دخل الموضوع بالمسلمين واجدادهم والخيال العلمي الأسلامي ....
> الأخ المسلم اوضح فكرة الأكراه في الدين الأسلامي .. وهذا من حقه وعلينا احترام رده ... ولا داعي للدخول في مهاترات*​


​*لو حضرتك معترض علي ما قيل فلتفح موضوع جديد في القسم الأسلامي أو المنتدي العام ولتسأل علي المتحولين للأسلام في العصور الأولي ... هل كانوا تحت ضغط أم بالرضا وخاصة بمصر .. وستجد الأدلة علي هذا *
*ولكن هنا الرجاء عد تشتيت هذا السؤال فهذا ليس من حقك ويخالف قوانين القسم *​​​


----------



## bwm36 (11 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما دخل الموضوع بالمسلمين واجدادهم والخيال العلمي الأسلامي ....*
> 
> *الأخ المسلم اوضح فكرة الأكراه في الدين الأسلامي .. وهذا من حقه وعلينا احترام رده ... ولا داعي للدخول في مهاترات*​
> *عامة أختنا السائلة علي حالك تم وضع الأجابة من منظور مسيحي ...*
> ...


*لأول مرة أشعر أن هناك أعضاء محترمين يتكلمون برزانة و عقل شكرا لك يا سيد*
*أنا قرأت الموضوع و أجبت من منظور إسلامي و لكن السادة بغلهم للإسلام دخلوا في متاهات بل و حتى أنكروا أن يكون ردي صحيحا*
*المهم أعيدها لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي هكذا يقول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و بغض النظر عن الديانة ففي نظري فإن الله أعلم بالسرائر أي أن كل من أكره على شئ فرب العباد أعلم بنيته و منه إن كنت مطمئنا أنك على هدى من ربك فربك سينصرك لا محالة.*
*أنا أطرح نفس السؤال و لكن بالعكس من أكره على النصرانية هل صار نصرانيا من منظور دينكم؟*
*من منظور إسلامي لا لأنه لا إكراه في الدين فإن كان مسلما و أكره على النصرانية ظل مسلما*
*أرجو جوابا واضحا دون الدخول في السب و الشتم فقط جواب و توضيح*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2011)

*أعيد مرة أخري .... الرجاء قراءة تنبيهي في المشاركة السابقة *​


bwm36 قال:


> *أنا أطرح نفس السؤال و لكن بالعكس من أكره على النصرانية هل صار نصرانيا من منظور دينكم؟*
> *من منظور إسلامي لا لأنه لا إكراه في الدين فإن كان مسلما و أكره على النصرانية ظل مسلما*
> *أرجو جوابا واضحا دون الدخول في السب و الشتم فقط جواب و توضيح*


*اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فلتتفضل بفتح سؤال جديد وأطرح ما تريد بشرط أن تتبع قوانين القسم الخاصة وقوانين المنتدي العامة ... وكفانا تشتيت*​


----------



## bwm36 (11 أبريل 2011)

لا أريد فتح موضوع جديد لأنني مررت فقط على هذل الموضوع و أردت إعطاء السائل الرد من منظور إسلامي لكن كالعادة تطورت الأمور إلى أبعد من ذلك


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2011)

bwm36 قال:


> لا أريد فتح موضوع جديد لأنني مررت فقط على هذل الموضوع و أردت إعطاء السائل الرد من منظور إسلامي لكن كالعادة تطورت الأمور إلى أبعد من ذلك


*يبقي خلاص ده برحتك ونحن لا نجبرك علي السؤال .... *
*وعامة أجابتك وصلت للسائل .... ولا داعي للتواصل من جديد في هذا الموضوع *
*ومنعاً للتطور والتشتيت ........... يغلق الموضوع لتمام الأجابة*​


----------

